# Trying to Train Rats to Press Lever. Need advice.



## solesky (May 31, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the rat world and just got some pet rats for my psychology project that I'm working on. Of course I love them and am already attached. By the way, no rats are harmed in this experiment. I am trying to teach them to press a lever and in return they get a banana pellet. The problem is my rats are scared of the box and do not understand the concept. How can I teach them that pressing the lever means they get food?


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Lay down a treat or food trail right outside the box, get them used to it. Encourage them to play around it and slowly move up to being in the box. Then try to introduce the lever, make sure it's easy enough for them to press. Always use positive reinforcement, never punish or get upset with them. 

Have you done Trust training yet? If not you might want to start on that before any trick training. Trust training is used to get them used to you and their surroundings. Use treats, food pellets, and lots of patience. If you'd like you can also use a Bonding Pouch, a pouch that you put your rat in and hang around your neck.

Hope this helps.


----------



## solesky (May 31, 2011)

Ah yes, it does. My rats are pretty scared of me still. ill try the trust training thanks for the info.


----------



## jynx (Nov 19, 2010)

Once they get more comfortable with you and the box, I would rub some bananas on the lever so they lick it, and hopefully they will use enough pressure for a pellet to drop. If they don't, I would give them a pellet anyways just so they can start associating it with yummy food.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Jynx said:


> Once they get more comfortable with you and the box, I would rub some bananas on the lever so they lick it, and hopefully they will use enough pressure for a pellet to drop. If they don't, I would give them a pellet anyways just so they can start associating it with yummy food.


or talk to your professor or teacher.
Check out the concepts of clicker training. I have trained my rats (come when called and sit up) like I have my dogs.


----------

